# Anti virus not performing full scan



## Jagga

I've recently bought a new computer and I've uninstalled the previous anti-virus and internet security which came with it and installed eset internet security. 

The anti-virus is updating fine however it's not scanning all of my hard drive. Heres the log of my recent scan:

Scan Log
Version of virus signature database: 5543 (20101018)
Date: 18/10/2010  Time: 20:26:23
Scanned disks, folders and files: Operating memory;C:\Boot sector;C:\
C:\hiberfil.sys - error opening [4]
C:\pagefile.sys - error opening [4]
C:\Program Files (x86)\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Setup Files\{AC76BA86-7AD7-1033-7B44-A92000000001}\Enterprise.mnt - error opening [4]
C:\Program Files (x86)\InstallShield Installation Information\{7BB90344-0647-468E-925A-7F69F7983421}\setup.ilg - error opening [4]
C:\Program Files (x86)\InstallShield Installation Information\{DE8AAC73-6D8D-483E-96EA-CAEDDADB9079}\setup.ilg - error opening [4]
C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\lib\resources.jar » ZIP » com/sun/org/apache/xerces/internal/impl/msg/XIncludeMessages.properties » MIME - is OK (internal scanning not performed)
C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\lib\resources.jar » ZIP » com/sun/xml/internal/fastinfoset/resources/ResourceBundle.properties » MIME - is OK (internal scanning not performed)
C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\lib\resources.jar » ZIP » javax/xml/bind/Messages.properties » MIME - is OK (internal scanning not performed)
C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\ffjcext.zip » ZIP » {CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0022-ABCDEFFEDCBA}/chrome.manifest » MIME - is OK (internal scanning not performed)
C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ff\chrome.manifest » MIME - is OK (internal scanning not performed)
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\chrome\comm.manifest » MIME - is OK (internal scanning not performed)
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\chrome\pippki.manifest » MIME - is OK (internal scanning not performed)
C:\Program Files (x86)\Mozilla Firefox\extensions\{CAFEEFAC-0016-0000-0022-ABCDEFFEDCBA}\chrome.manifest » MIME - is OK (internal scanning not performed)
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Crypto\Keys\da800efde6b06cbb0ba5e41cf7bd4138_100d0a9a-1e16-4c91-8912-c0ff1fd07c97 - error opening [4]
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\17062eb5c2a6615ae4c242c79f0c752a_100d0a9a-1e16-4c91-8912-c0ff1fd07c97 - error opening [4]
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\21ecc9f13788127c606d35e0b53b9f6e_100d0a9a-1e16-4c91-8912-c0ff1fd07c97 - error opening [4]
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\496a6f51370d1b00275f7a5e1f6f690a_100d0a9a-1e16-4c91-8912-c0ff1fd07c97 - error opening [4]
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\579922e2d85eafd493912013daa891b2_100d0a9a-1e16-4c91-8912-c0ff1fd07c97 - error opening [4]
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\59cf37b877b7bd5ab912e1ef16691d50_100d0a9a-1e16-4c91-8912-c0ff1fd07c97 - error opening [4]
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\77265605b896f81fedb0dc0680f7150e_100d0a9a-1e16-4c91-8912-c0ff1fd07c97 - error opening [4]
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\8af9f83708a46a22ecfc141ef4bf6d9d_100d0a9a-1e16-4c91-8912-c0ff1fd07c97 - error opening [4]
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\947f82666d784245f591173a91b1c47a_100d0a9a-1e16-4c91-8912-c0ff1fd07c97 - error opening [4]
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\9d056f2add3832d5902b491266065cf6_100d0a9a-1e16-4c91-8912-c0ff1fd07c97 - error opening [4]
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\a077ead69703e3bf1fd373a3c9376faa_9fbb7283-9026-4747-ac98-357ac4c516ef - error opening [4]
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\aad64eedb87b937de8a78f6e3d2247c1_100d0a9a-1e16-4c91-8912-c0ff1fd07c97 - error opening [4]
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\b8a1cb1cd786dc179e3bbd5bc96a8611_100d0a9a-1e16-4c91-8912-c0ff1fd07c97 - error opening [4]
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\bfc5f6cb67a629a4a94ddbb13d436c6b_100d0a9a-1e16-4c91-8912-c0ff1fd07c97 - error opening [4]
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\fc1e3851f429ea606d6ff1e01a5229f1_100d0a9a-1e16-4c91-8912-c0ff1fd07c97 - error opening [4]
C:\ProgramData\Sony Corporation\VAIO Entertainment Platform\1.0\VzCdb\Master.vzdb - error opening [4]
C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft\Crypto\Keys\da800efde6b06cbb0ba5e41cf7bd4138_100d0a9a-1e16-4c91-8912-c0ff1fd07c97 - error opening [4]
C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\17062eb5c2a6615ae4c242c79f0c752a_100d0a9a-1e16-4c91-8912-c0ff1fd07c97 - error opening [4]
C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\21ecc9f13788127c606d35e0b53b9f6e_100d0a9a-1e16-4c91-8912-c0ff1fd07c97 - error opening [4]
C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\496a6f51370d1b00275f7a5e1f6f690a_100d0a9a-1e16-4c91-8912-c0ff1fd07c97 - error opening [4]
C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\579922e2d85eafd493912013daa891b2_100d0a9a-1e16-4c91-8912-c0ff1fd07c97 - error opening [4]
C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\59cf37b877b7bd5ab912e1ef16691d50_100d0a9a-1e16-4c91-8912-c0ff1fd07c97 - error opening [4]
C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\77265605b896f81fedb0dc0680f7150e_100d0a9a-1e16-4c91-8912-c0ff1fd07c97 - error opening [4]
C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\8af9f83708a46a22ecfc141ef4bf6d9d_100d0a9a-1e16-4c91-8912-c0ff1fd07c97 - error opening [4]
C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\947f82666d784245f591173a91b1c47a_100d0a9a-1e16-4c91-8912-c0ff1fd07c97 - error opening [4]
C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\9d056f2add3832d5902b491266065cf6_100d0a9a-1e16-4c91-8912-c0ff1fd07c97 - error opening [4]
C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\a077ead69703e3bf1fd373a3c9376faa_9fbb7283-9026-4747-ac98-357ac4c516ef - error opening [4]
C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\aad64eedb87b937de8a78f6e3d2247c1_100d0a9a-1e16-4c91-8912-c0ff1fd07c97 - error opening [4]
C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\b8a1cb1cd786dc179e3bbd5bc96a8611_100d0a9a-1e16-4c91-8912-c0ff1fd07c97 - error opening [4]
C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\bfc5f6cb67a629a4a94ddbb13d436c6b_100d0a9a-1e16-4c91-8912-c0ff1fd07c97 - error opening [4]
C:\Users\All Users\Microsoft\Crypto\RSA\MachineKeys\fc1e3851f429ea606d6ff1e01a5229f1_100d0a9a-1e16-4c91-8912-c0ff1fd07c97 - error opening [4]
C:\Users\All Users\Sony Corporation\VAIO Entertainment Platform\1.0\VzCdb\Master.vzdb - error opening [4]
C:\Users\Jag\NTUSER.DAT - error opening [4]
C:\Users\Jag\ntuser.dat.LOG1 - error opening [4]
C:\Users\Jag\ntuser.dat.LOG2 - error opening [4]
C:\Users\Jag\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat - error opening [4]
C:\Users\Jag\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat.LOG1 - error opening [4]
C:\Users\Jag\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\UsrClass.dat.LOG2 - error opening [4]
C:\Users\Jag\AppData\Roaming\Apple Computer\MobileSync\Backup\db9f8c977d15d25a1b63e418e262fe8e015eb489\12b216bdb5ee7d521b2883257de56cb678111da1 » MIME - is OK (internal scanning not performed)
C:\Users\Jag\AppData\Roaming\Apple Computer\MobileSync\Backup\db9f8c977d15d25a1b63e418e262fe8e015eb489\14d6b099a2b3c91df078db3334fa98fd12e978fc » RAR » TT.1.4\UK_-_Ireland-v1.4-360modz.ipa » ZIP » Payload/UK-Ireland.app/FindAlternative.png - incorrect CRC checksum, the file may be damaged
C:\Users\Jag\AppData\Roaming\Apple Computer\MobileSync\Backup\db9f8c977d15d25a1b63e418e262fe8e015eb489\14d6b099a2b3c91df078db3334fa98fd12e978fc » RAR » TT.1.4\UK_-_Ireland-v1.4-360modz.ipa » ZIP »  - archive damaged
C:\Users\Jag\AppData\Roaming\Apple Computer\MobileSync\Backup\db9f8c977d15d25a1b63e418e262fe8e015eb489\38d4762be3d9ea57d3470166d4f9b6961354ef5b » MIME - is OK (internal scanning not performed)
C:\Windows\Drivers\EXE\Chipset Driver (Intel)\Lang\CHIP\ESP\license.txt » MIME - is OK (internal scanning not performed)
C:\Windows\Drivers\EXE\Chipset Driver (Intel)\Lang\CHIP\ITA\license.txt » MIME - is OK (internal scanning not performed)
C:\Windows\Drivers\EXE\Chipset Driver (Intel)\Lang\CHIP\PTB\license.txt » MIME - is OK (internal scanning not performed)
C:\Windows\Drivers\EXE\Chipset Driver (Intel)\Lang\CHIP\PTG\license.txt » MIME - is OK (internal scanning not performed)
C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log - error opening [4]
C:\Windows\Logs\DPX\setupact.log - error opening [4]
C:\Windows\Logs\DPX\setuperr.log - error opening [4]
C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\SMSvcHost.exe.config - error opening [4]
C:\Windows\Microsoft.NET\Framework64\v3.0\Windows Communication Foundation\SMSvcHost.exe.config - error opening [4]
C:\Windows\Panther\UnattendGC\diagerr.xml - error opening [4]
C:\Windows\Panther\UnattendGC\diagwrn.xml - error opening [4]
C:\Windows\Panther\UnattendGC\setupact.log - error opening [4]
C:\Windows\Panther\UnattendGC\setuperr.log - error opening [4]
C:\Windows\PLA\System\System Diagnostics.xml - error opening [4]
C:\Windows\PLA\System\System Performance.xml - error opening [4]
C:\Windows\security\database\secedit.sdb - error opening [4]
C:\Windows\System32\log.txt - error opening [4]
C:\Windows\System32\catroot2\edb.log - error opening [4]
C:\Windows\System32\catroot2\{127D0A1D-4EF2-11D1-8608-00C04FC295EE}\catdb - error opening [4]
C:\Windows\System32\catroot2\{F750E6C3-38EE-11D1-85E5-00C04FC295EE}\catdb - error opening [4]
C:\Windows\SysWOW64\log.txt - error opening [4]
C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore.job - error opening [4]
C:\Windows\Tasks\GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA.job - error opening [4]
C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_microsoft-windows-n..n_service_datastore_31bf3856ad364e35_6.1.7600.16385_none_2d2382534fb0bdfa\dnary.xsd - error opening [4]
Number of scanned objects: 265817
Number of threats found: 0
Time of completion: 20:49:09  Total scanning time: 1366 sec (00:22:46)

Notes:
[4] Object cannot be opened. It may be in use by another application or operating system.


__________________________________________________


From here I fail to understand why the scan cannot check/open all files. 

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Jagga

Anyone?


----------



## johnb35

I would suggest trying a different scanner or look into Esets scanning options.


----------



## dave10

I would suggest trying a different anti virus for your machine.


----------



## Punk

dave10 said:


> I would suggest trying a different anti virus for your machine.





johnb35 said:


> I would suggest trying a different scanner or look into Esets scanning options.



Thanks for the input Dave10...

Have you tried reinstalling Eset?


----------



## Jagga

Punk said:


> Have you tried reinstalling Eset?



Once I've reinstalled it, would my licience still work?


----------



## Punk

I think so, try to send them a mail, see what they suggest.


----------



## Jagga

I sent them an email explaining why Eset doesn't scan everything and heres the reply:



> Those files in the log that it has not scanned (such as error opening file etc) are nothing to be alarmed about. Basically those files would have been in use by another program and that program would have locked the file and in doing so our software would not have physical access to that file. Basically if you had rebooted your machine and ran the scan again those files may no longer be in use and would therefore scan them. Also there are windows system files and logs that windows locks down itself and again our software will not have sufficient rights to access those files. The only items in the logs that you need to be concerned about are any entries in RED. Entries in blue or black are nothing to be concerned about due to the explanations above.  Hopefully this has put your mind at rest and alternatively if you are concerned you can always contact our Technical Support team on 0845 838 0832 (option 3) and we will be happy to check your machine over or advise whether an entry is something to be concerned about.



I just want ask if Eset doesn't scan running or locked programs, is there a possibility those programmes are infected?


----------

